# new clam



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

picked up a new clam yesterday... a squamosa. about 6"... a little pricy for me... $35... that puts me up to 3 clams and maybe a fourth by the end of the week if the price is right on a blue dot croceca...


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Being able to get lfs prices why dont you get yourself a blue squammie?








Cool clam.


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

next time we do an order through cali(where we get sweet clams) ill ask if they have any blues in stock. i saw one for the first time today... pretty cool looking.


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

nice addition. i don't think i'll have enough room in my tank for a calm unfortunately.


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

you dont have a 2"x1" area in your tank empty anywere?? i wanna see that reef. you can put clams in the rocks or sandbed. i gaurentee you that you have room.


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

I didn't think they could go on the rocks! I may have to reconsider then.


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

that is where most clams prefer it...


----------



## Trillion (May 10, 2004)

nice clam and brain ill.

i want a clam soon after i get my halide also, and a maze brain.

my sw guru told me that brains could thrive under vho lighting alone, not gonna take the risk though.


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

brains do good under high output flourescant(pc, t5, vho, etc)


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

yeah man clams are adaptable, but figure out where u want em, because they like to anchor to where they are at.. u usually dont get more than one chance, unless u r my clam, he is kinda an asshole.. lol he was sitting on this perfect spot, and he kept going to put his foot down to anchor, and then he would push himself off, and he was not even close to the edge.... he had to try to do what he did and he did it twice, so I put him in between 2 rocks all the way up top, like 5-6" away from surface, and he is finally anchored... he either new he liked this spot better or he was just clumsy.... I will go with clumsy the clam
photos.yahoo.com/mazda91gt saltwater photo tab I am only at 3 months so I just recently added livestock, the reason it is bare...


----------

